# Need to divorce but wife is gone, help!!



## cubatx512 (Aug 29, 2010)

I need to divorce my wife; however I can't find her. I live in Texas and last I heard she's in Europe. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Thank you in advance.


----------

